# beacon light



## delong95 (Apr 1, 2012)

i have a 1993 Chevy k2500 extended cab and i wanted to get a beacon for it. i was wondering how to wire it to a toggle switch


----------



## countryboy1365 (Oct 7, 2010)

Simple diagram for a lighted switch. Just just pull power from a source i.e battery or radio fuse under dash. make sure you put an inline fuse between the source and the switch.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

If your good with wiring there's an easy way. That year should have a push button for the bed light, correct? If so, tap into the hot wire at the outside light, remove the bulb, and theres your switched beacon.


----------



## countryboy1365 (Oct 7, 2010)

dieselss only problem with that is that for the bed light to be on the cab light also needs to be on. At lest thats how my 98 is.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Is there a switch, like a rocker right under the headlight switch tho?


----------



## delong95 (Apr 1, 2012)

i dont have a cargo light or the switch


----------



## chakakan (Jan 1, 2012)

Good thing to do would be add a relay between the switch and beacon. Rotator be will melt the switch quickly without the relay. Strobe will too....LED should be ok.


----------

